# ear wax



## greenrip (Apr 10, 2009)

Has anyone tried ear wax?:holysheep:


----------



## leafminer (Apr 10, 2009)

No, I never got past nose pickings, myself.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 10, 2009)

for getting a buzz? or fertlizing the girls?


----------



## zipflip (Apr 10, 2009)

is this a new strain or u talkin actual earwax an usin it for somethin? cuz earwax doent strike me to where it'd have any use lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats Just Nasty:ignore:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 10, 2009)

What you do is this ....

Pick as much ear wax out as you can, even if it means digging deep.

Then you roll it into a ball.

Then you put it down on the table and start picking your nose.

You need a ball the same size as the ear wax.

Once completed you place your balls together, this is often much easier for men as we have spent all our lives practicing.

You then roll a J or load a bong or start the vap etc.

The magic is about to start ...

Pick your nose ball up and poke it in your ear, pick the ear wax up and poke it up one side of your nose, you are now ready.

Light/heat your bud and poke the smoking technique up your free nostril, take a deep toke through your nose keeping your mouth shut.

Remove the smoking 'whatever' and stick a finger up your now empty nostril, keep your mouth closed and try to blow out of your nose.

What happens is it blows out of your un waxed ear (or your a$s ... but lets hope its your ear).

Disclaimer.

This will not work if you have a cold/virus as the J gets really wet and soggy.

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Apr 10, 2009)

Hippy, You have got to get a hobby.....
that was well thot out and very interesting.
should have had a disclaimer not to do unless an adult was present....


----------



## zipflip (Apr 10, 2009)

soya think greenrip is gonna come bak n tell us all wat he/she's talkin bout this ear wax? lol


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 10, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> What you do is this ....
> 
> Pick as much ear wax out as you can, even if it means digging deep.
> 
> ...



I'm going to try this right after birth control pills!


----------



## uk420maan (Apr 10, 2009)

hie you is a weird dude i suggest you stay off the drink man

lol

uk420maan


----------



## greenrip (Apr 10, 2009)

Well I am going to tell you all are missing out, it is beyyer than has and is the new thing here in CA clubs, I was just trying to see if anyone had a clue on how to make it. I know it is straint triclones but really it looks like ear wax lol but that is how it got its name....


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 10, 2009)

yup, i've tried it. Looks like ear wax and melts into a puddle before disappearing...lovely stuff.  It's been in clubs for a while but i've seen it called different things.


----------



## scatking (Apr 10, 2009)

sound like finger hash to me....:hubba:


----------



## uk420maan (Apr 10, 2009)

scatking are you from holland by any chance cos in the uk scat is what we know the dutch call ****

lol

uk420maan


----------



## scatking (Apr 10, 2009)

:holysheep: Hey uk420 - I get that all the time! :rofl:  Those that know me well may say I am full of scat from time to time, but here in the states it refers to a style of jazz - think Ella Fitzgerald.:fid:


----------



## Newbud (Apr 10, 2009)

Glad to see there was actually a reason for this post lol, wow was i about to rip in lol.
HIE man that made me chuckle, you must have as much time on your hands as i do lol


----------



## Hick (Apr 11, 2009)

> straint triclones


 :confused2:..


> yup, i've tried it. Looks like ear wax and melts into a puddle before disappearing...lovely stuff



sounds like it might be unpressed pure bubble hash from the description...


----------



## uk420maan (Apr 11, 2009)

ella who

lol

uk420maan


----------



## BBFan (Apr 13, 2009)

Full melt bubble


----------



## tcbud (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey scatking....scat out here in the west also means wild animal sign, the kind that comes from the end of food digestion.
At least earwax has been defined.....or redefined.


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 13, 2009)

sounds like earl... aka my name i was told earl is kief kief oil and hash oil mixed together, looks kinda like earwax


----------

